# About to start a build.



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanx to a link on the board I now own a pair of 12" funky pups, I'm going to do a nice ported box and fire it off the hatch. I hope for low 140's off my dd S4 . 

Anyone want to help design a box?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Need specs!

You should have bought the Lanzar closeouts, btw. I've messed with just one in a ported box and have been FLOORED. $15 well spent.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll get ahold of the specs.... just thought it would be funny since they are "junk"


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I wouldn't call them junk. Any sub used in the right box is probably going to sound OK. Unless there's a ton of linear or, worse, non-linear distortion then I think you should toss them. I bet they will do just fine in a limited-excursion situation though. Just like the Sabres.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

going to keep the soundsplinter in the car.... just going to make it so I can swap in the pups before I go to sq/ spl meets.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> going to keep the soundsplinter in the car.... just going to make it so I can swap in the pups before I go to sq/ spl meets.



Pups might do well in a horn, but specs will tell.


----------

